# applying for CSV



## rob.keen (Mar 19, 2017)

hi there. 

im just in the process of moving all my stuff over to SA, my car and my wife are already there, (shes SA citizen, and we drove the uk reg car down over 11 months)

i came back to the uk in sept16 to apply for my critical skills visa, im a motor mechanic by trade, i have almost all the paperwork in order now after a nightmare with SAQA being a complete and utter waste of time. still awaiting my results posted sometime this or last week, i cant get an answer from them, TIA comes to mind...

the one bit i am struggling with is finding an accredited by SAQA professional body to join. ive checked numerous websites and SAQA themselves and cant find one relating to motor vehicle mechanics. 

so does anyone know if there is one? what/who is it, or if i can apply without this? 

my timeframe is getting close as police certificates health checks etc will soon become to old. 

my only other option, is i also have enough paperwork transferable and extra (wifes bank statements etc) to apply for a relatives/spousal visa instead. if i go for that can i transfer to critical skills visa once in SA, rather than get a work endorsement on the spousal visa. 

the reasons for that are i do not want to have to apply for a new endorsement if i want to change jobs. this seems like it could be a pain i can live without! or is it easy enough not to worry about, 

thanks in advance Rob


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

What is your qualification Rob?

If it's something to do with mechanical engineering then apply to ESCA for the validation.


----------



## rob.keen (Mar 19, 2017)

IMI level 3 apprenticeship in vehicle maintenance and repair, 
IMI level 3 diploma in vehicle maintenance and repair,

im just waiting for results back from SAQA should have been posted sometime in the last few days

having read some more a critical skills visa will be invalid if i ever get a different title rather than vehicle mechanic, do now decided maybe a work endorsed relatives visa would be the way to go... less paperwork to do and i can get business endorsed and set up by myself?


----------

